# First Look at Micro Jig's "ZeroPlay" miter bar.



## cagenuts

Thanks for the review. When you say "they make full contact with the slot along their entire length" do you mean the contact points are along the edges or along the bottom?

Thanks.


----------



## handi

Cagenuts,

The ZeroPlay bars are made up of two parts. Each is narrower than the slot and they slide against each other diagonally to spread and fit the miter slot. They contact the sides of the slot. ZeroPlay is actually thinner than 3/8" so they don't actually touch the bottom of the miter slot.

Hope this helps,

Ralph


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I'm a huge fan of 1/4" Baltic birch plywood runners, milled to specifically to press-fit into tool they'll be used on.

They're ridiculously stable, run on super tough end grain, and the end grain burnishes to a slick polish with a little bit of wax and usage. BB plywood runners are super popular in pro shops and well-known fine woodworking schools in my area, lasting years under constant use.

They're often free, from narrow offcuts, and a lifetime supply can be milled up in 10-15 minutes. Rip them 1/32" oversize, and gang plane them on edge to a press fit.

To install them, wax the slots, stack two in the slot (one set is simply a riser), run a bead of glue down them, place the sled floor in place, weight it, and go to lunch or home for the evening. When you come back, flip the sled, add a few screws from the bottom, and you're good to go.


----------

